# Virtual trip to Paris and little bit of french....



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://www.goldentulip.com/en/europe/france/hotels-paris

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Some basic french grammar:* 
(personal pronoun + verb 'to be' + adjective tall) 

Je suis grand : I am tall
Tu es grand : You are tall
Il est grand : He is tall 
Elle est grande : She is tall
Nous sommes grands : We are tall
Vous êtes grands : You are tall
Ils sont grands : They are tall
Elles sont grandes : They are tall
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










https://plus.google.com/105461024403955085396


*Hello / Good day / Good morning - Bonjour
Good evening - Bonsoir
Good night (only said when going to bed) - Bonne nuit 
Hi / Bye - Salut
Goodbye - Au revoir 
Please (formal) - S'il vous plaît 
Please (informal) - S'il te plaît 
Thank you (very much) - Merci (beaucoup) 
You're welcome. (formal) - Je vous en prie. 
You're welcome. (informal) - De rien *
http://ielanguages.com/frenchphrases.html










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris...fel_Tower_from_Tour_Saint_Jacques_2013-08.JPG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new thread about Paris; i am looking forward for more :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://m.waytostay.com/en/paris-apartments/ 











http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...tacks-affect-travel-and-tourism-a6734411.html


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I love how Paris had respect for its past and built all their modern buildings a bit far from the city center, notwithstanding some mistakes like Tour Montparnasse and Centre Pompidou. London should have done the same.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Paris skyline by Damon Finlay, on Flickr

Paris Skyline by Oh Paris, on Flickr


----------

